# Website for open Brand Rep positions?



## Brattattak (Feb 25, 2018)

I stumbled on a website awhile back that is specifically for cosmetic brand rep/freelance positions.I cant remember the name of it for the life of me, and I THINK I found it browsing on here.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Brattattak (Oct 3, 2018)

I was thinking of Find a Job
if anyone comes across this and is interested.


----------

